# Finally - LFC win the PL!!



## nbray67

Well, I never want to jinx my beloved LFC but I'll say after last nights match against a dogged Wolves side, we'll be winning the PL this year under Klopp.

It's been a tough Dec/Jan with the games we've had to play but 16pts clear, a game in hand, the kids beating Everton and our 2-0 win over Utd last weekend make me one hell of a happy bunny!!

Woohoo!!


----------



## TonyHill

I'm a ManU fan, but I take my hat off to Liverpool. They play attractive football, have a great team spirit and an outstanding manager......basically everything United haven't got! The other teams seem to have shot themselves in the foot in recent weeks, but that takes nothing away from Liverpools relentless persuit of the title. Well done :thumb:


----------



## AndyQash

It will be well deserved, Neil...LFC have been a pleasure to watch this season.


----------



## Bizcam

I won't celebrate until the cup is in the extended trophy room.


----------



## atbalfour

I am a massive Liverpool fan and we have become the best owned and managed club in the world right now, but being completely honest the standard of the Premier League has been diabolical .. shown up by how English teams have made hard work of the CL group stages. Can't see any team getting into the Quarters or Semis playing as they are to be honest.

We have received so much praise yet to be honest, we have been able to blow away max 3 teams over the course of the season to date... that said, I'll happily take the nervy 1-0 and 2-1's  . Seems like I hear the phrase 'sometimes you have to win ugly' every fortnight lol... It must be so frustrating to watch for the haters.. I remember when Utd had that 'great team mentality' of winning ugly and Liverpool have become masters at it.


----------



## wayne451

Finally - LFC win the Premier League!?! 

I’m confused. Leicester won the Premier League in 2016!?!


----------



## muzzer

wayne451 said:


> Finally - LFC win the Premier League!?!
> 
> I'm confused. Leicester won the Premier League in 2016!?!


Leicester are called Leicester City so it would be LCFC


----------



## nbray67

wayne451 said:


> Finally - LFC win the Premier League!?!
> 
> I'm confused. Leicester won the Premier League in 2016!?!


C'mon buddy, sort your footy knowledge out! :lol:


----------



## nbray67

Bizcam said:


> I won't celebrate until the cup is in the extended trophy room.


4wks ago after wupping Leicester (LCFC wayne 451) I wanted to say it then but that result from Thurs kinda confirmed it for me.

C'mon, embrace it, you know you want to.



atbalfour said:


> Seems like I hear the phrase 'sometimes you have to win ugly' every fortnight lol... It must be so frustrating to watch for the haters.. I remember when Utd had that 'great team mentality' of winning ugly and Liverpool have become masters at it.


And this is why we'll win it. Those 1 nil wins, last 10 minute winner and the never give up attitude have seen us top of the PL for so long.

Every player that starts/comes on gives it 110% every minute they are out there and it shows.

Saying all of that, the VVD + Gomez partnership at the back is so so in control it times. VVD just purrs along like a Rolls Royce, makes Maguire look 2nd rate.


----------



## nbray67

To my Utd DW buddy -

Danwel, Danwel, wherefore art thou Danwel :tumbleweed:


----------



## wayne451

nbray67 said:


> C'mon buddy, sort your footy knowledge out! :lol:


It's the same as when someone says they are a 'United fan'.

I always respond with, 'Colchester, Sheffield, Leeds or one of the smaller ones?' :lol:



nbray67 said:


> 4wks ago after wupping Leicester (LCFC wayne 451)


Ah, but then what would you call Lincoln? 

*Head blown!* :lol:


----------



## muzzer

Lincoln arent in the PL


----------



## Kerr

The consistency of Liverpool is remarkable. They fully deserve to win the league. It does feel like an anticlimax of a season to everyone else though. The only thing to play for is to set records. 

Strange season that Chelsea, Arsenal, Spurs and Man are are all poor.


----------



## suds

Kerr said:


> The consistency of Liverpool is remarkable. They fully deserve to win the league. It does feel like an anticlimax of a season to everyone else though. The only thing to play for is to set records.
> 
> Strange season that Chelsea, Arsenal, Spurs and Man are are all poor.


I'm surprised no-one has blamed Brexit :devil:


----------



## Kerr

suds said:


> I'm surprised no-one has blamed Brexit :devil:


Klopp is adamant that all his players are getting the winter break on holiday and won't play the FA cup replay.

Maybe all the foreign players won't be allowed back in? :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> Klopp is adamant that all his players are getting the winter break on holiday and won't play the FA cup replay.
> 
> Maybe all the foreign players won't be allowed back in? :lol:


I'm sure there salary will meet the new threshold in 5 minutes :lol:

Well done Liverpool Klopp seems an amazing inspirational manager that any club would dream to have, him or Moanrinio:lol:


----------



## Andyblue

Just for you Neil :thumb: :lol:


----------



## eibbor

What do we honestly think will happen with the PL title now?


Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

eibbor said:


> What do we honestly think will happen with the PL title now?
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


The statement was that all leagues had to be concluded by the end of June.

Even playing behind closed doors a football match requires a lot of people. I can't see games resuming anytime soon. I'm guessing that most leagues won't complete all games by the end of June, but league positions will be deemed final.

We already seen in the champions league that thousands of fans crowded outside of closed stadiums. The same will end up happening. Games will still need policing.

There's not going to be a good conclusion no matter what.


----------



## Philb1965

I think the whole season for all leagues will be null and void. I know Liverpool are 100% certs for the title but it’s the other places top and bottom that aren’t givens. 

No way there will be any football for the rest of this season. It’s likely next season will be delayed.


----------



## Kerr

Philb1965 said:


> I think the whole season for all leagues will be null and void. I know Liverpool are 100% certs for the title but it's the other places top and bottom that aren't givens.
> 
> No way there will be any football for the rest of this season. It's likely next season will be delayed.


Football can't afford to deem the season null and void.

I can see leagues expanding for a a season it two without take being relegated.


----------



## Philb1965

Kerr said:


> Football can't afford to deem the season null and void.
> 
> I can see leagues expanding for a a season it two without take being relegated.


Do you mean financially? I don't think that will have any bearing on decisions made regarding the seasons finish.

It's a conundrum for sure but in reality a minor issue.


----------



## baxlin

Kerr said:


> Football can't afford to deem the season null and void.


Why should over-indulged football clubs be any different from other businesses?

You can possibly tell I'm not a footie fan, but with such a lead as LFC have, I would have some sympathy for them and their fans......(just to come back on topic)


----------



## Kyle 86

baxlin said:


> Why should over-indulged football clubs be any different from other businesses?
> 
> You can possibly tell I'm not a footie fan, but with such a lead as LFC have, I would have some sympathy for them and their fans......(just to come back on topic)


I wouldn't have sympathy for them. If they dont win it. It will be absolutely hilarious 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

Philb1965 said:


> Do you mean financially? I don't think that will have any bearing on decisions made regarding the seasons finish.
> 
> It's a conundrum for sure but in reality a minor issue.


Yes financially. 100% the financial implications will influence decisions. Football will be back behind closed doors as soon as they are possibly allowed.

The implications of cancelling the season is too much.

A few years ago another team was officially awarded the league after fighting within the country stopped the league. I forget who it was now. I'll need to find the article.


----------



## Kerr

baxlin said:


> Why should over-indulged football clubs be any different from other businesses?
> 
> You can possibly tell I'm not a footie fan, but with such a lead as LFC have, I would have some sympathy for them and their fans......(just to come back on topic)


Overindulged? What do you mean?

How many other businesses will forfeit all the business they have done for the entire year up to the outbreak?


----------



## baxlin

Kerr said:


> Overindulged? What do you mean?
> 
> How many other businesses will forfeit all the business they have done for the entire year up to the outbreak?


Those that are having to close because of the CV crisis, and who may have to forfeit everything, including houses, and possibly marriages. This includes two members of my extended family, so it is hard to pity EPL clubs at the moment


----------



## Philb1965

This is the latest on Talksport

https://talksport.com/football/685422/premier-league-plan-finish-season-june-behind-closed-doors/

The fact emergency services are needed might well stop it. Also when the Germans tried this fans turned up outside the stadium! There are bound to be idiots here that will do the same.

I'm not bothered personally about the PL, my team are in the championship. I still think this won't happen as things get worse.


----------



## Paul_M3

Kerr said:


> Overindulged? What do you mean?
> 
> How many other businesses will forfeit all the business they have done for the entire year up to the outbreak?


Unless they're going to repay fans all the money they've already paid for tickets to the previous games, and for this seasons shirts and merchandise, I can't see how they're forfeiting all the business they've already done?


----------



## Kerr

baxlin said:


> Those that are having to close because of the CV crisis, and who may have to forfeit everything, including houses, and possibly marriages. This includes two members of my extended family, so it is hard to pity EPL clubs at the moment


There will be a lot of footballers and football clubs are facing the exact same crisis.

A lot of football clubs struggle to make ends meet as it is.


----------



## Kerr

Paul_M3 said:


> Unless they're going to repay fans all the money they've already paid for tickets to the previous games, and for this seasons shirts and merchandise, I can't see how they're forfeiting all the business they've already done?


TV money, sponsorship, prize money and season ticket money will all be at risk.


----------



## nbray67

I'll get my coat.........................


----------



## Paul_M3

Kerr said:


> TV money, sponsorship, prize money and season ticket money will all be at risk.


So even with that, they're not forfeiting ALL business up to the point of the virus if they're keeping the individual ticket sales and merchandising income.

Then lets look at the other things logically:

TV Money - Unless Sky and others give all subscribers a complete refund for any payments received since the season started, there will still be a large pot of money to be distributed - possibly pro-rata for games played.

Sponsorship - Obviously depends on individual contracts, but the sponsors have still had their exposure for every game up until the cancellation. I can't see how any contract would be giving the sponsors a full refund at this point.

Prize money - Who knows on this one. There must still be something to go around?

Season ticket money - This will be in the hands of the clubs themselves I imagine. The season ticket holders have still seen plenty of games, so a full refund would be unreasonable. Again, they may choose to give a partial refund on a pro-rata basis, or smaller clubs may offer no refund but give a discount on future purchases to try and spread the pain.

Either way, I don't think it's correct to say that football clubs will be forfeiting all business up to the point of the virus. In fact they'll have a much greater chance of survival than many businesses.


----------



## baxlin

Kerr said:


> There will be a lot of footballers and football clubs are facing the exact same crisis.
> 
> A lot of football clubs struggle to make ends meet as it is.


As my old rugby coach used to say of the opposition "the bigger they are, the harder they fall".


----------



## Kerr

baxlin said:


> As my old rugby coach used to say of the opposition "the bigger they are, the harder they fall".


I don't understand why so many people actual want football to suffer. It's the same on other forums where people with no interest in football pop up and look for it to explode.

Football means so much to so many. A football club is often a big part of the community. They also support many jobs.

Even a lot of "football fans" seem more interested in Liverpool losing that they ever have expressed about their team winning.

Just like other businesses i don't want to see football clubs pulled into a mess.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> Even a lot of "football fans" seem more interested in Liverpool losing that they ever have expressed about their team winning.


That my friend is because that's all they have to look forward to as their own teams achievements and league position are that disappointing, wishing the current LFC team all the bad luck in the world is all they have left this season.

For me, I'd rather the season be played out but if not, so be it. No bitter feelings just hoping that all those affected by this horrid virus come out the other end with their health and financial security, unfortunately, this won't happen for everybody.


----------



## Kerr

Just over a week before things kick off again. 

I've watched little bits of the German football, but it just doesn't feel right. The lack of atmosphere makes a huge difference. Without the fans roaring players on the games don't feel full pace or effort. 

I don't agree with some teams having to play games on neutral grounds. It won't be such an advantage without fans, but it's still an advantage. 

I'm nowhere near as excited as I should be. Hopefully it's better than I think it'll be. 

The fixture list is pretty relentless. I see the BBC have some games and Amazon will show their games for free too.

Everyone else up for it?


----------



## TakDetails

Since the start of the season Liverpool have been levels ahead of everyone else, even when they didn't perform.. albeit you've had some lucky calls but we won't get into that lol.
Deserved nonetheless (if it does end up being that way)


----------



## atbalfour

Can't wait for it to be back... as a Liverpool fan it'll be interesting to see what Klopp wants from the rest of the season once the title is inevitably sealed. Integrate struggling fringe players like Keita and Minamino? Get Fabinho back to his best? Games for youngsters like Neco Williams or Curtis Jones? Or will he be relentless and stick with the tried and tested?

I'll be very interested to see how Utd get on now they have a clean bill of health - Pogba and Fernandes with one of Fred or McTominay mopping up behind could be a brilliant partnership provided they get Rashford some support up top when the window opens. 

Is there a detailing world fantasy league? If not should set one up for next season, maybe chuck a tenner in or something?


----------



## eddie bullit

nbray67 said:


> That my friend is because that's all they have to look forward to as their own teams achievements and league position are that disappointing, wishing the current LFC team all the bad luck in the world is all they have left this season.
> 
> For me, I'd rather the season be played out but if not, so be it. No bitter feelings just hoping that all those affected by this horrid virus come out the other end with their health and financial security, unfortunately, this won't happen for everybody.


That's what success brings. When you're at the top people hate you. I'm a Man city fan. Everyone loved City when we got relegated to the then 1st and then 2nd. "what great fans and support!" Now the press only look to pull us down and only look at the negative surrounding supposed dodgy deals. The money they have ploughed in to the area and work they have done with the community never gets a mention.


----------



## Darlofan

Will love it when Liverpool get the title. Only problem will be, half the city will be out. Then we'll have a week of doom mongers saying there'll be a covid 2nd wave!


----------



## atbalfour

There will inevitably be gatherings (is it any different/worse than the beach on any given sunny weekend - not condoning it btw) but I bet it will get a comparatively large amount of press. 

The title with an asterisk, Liverpool fans are the worst etc.


----------



## nbray67

atbalfour said:


> There will inevitably be gatherings (is it any different/worse than the beach on any given sunny weekend - not condoning it btw) but I bet it will get a comparatively large amount of press.
> 
> The title with an asterisk, Liverpool fans are the worst etc.


Nail on the head there buddy as the media will hype up, as they've done all the way thru COVID, any gathering/celebration that comes off the back of the title.

I'll celebrate at home but some eejits will take it too far, like with the beaches, parks, BLM Protests etc......

Something tells me the Govt will condone any celebrations but yet they'll embrace, to an extent, BLM peaceful gatherings.

All I want is to lift the title so that I can finally sit back and smile at all my Utd mates who have clung onto the season being scrapped.

Saying that, I bet they're all up for it resuming now that City are appealing their Euro ban as 5th place will give them CL football next season should City's appeal be upheld.

What's your thoughts Danwel??? I saw you thank one of my posts the other day so I know you're lurking buddy.


----------



## Kerr

Being honest we all know groups are going to gather. The day Liverpool win the league there's going to be large gatherings all over the place. At the actual stadium they are playing, Anfield as well as private screenings. I'm sure there will be bunches of supporters getting together for lots of games. 

Just like the stadium being empty, shouting at the TV on your own isn't football. :lol:


----------



## nbray67

And we're back!!!!!!!!!

Wuppity wup!

I've told the boss I'm missing for the next 40 odd days. No qualms from her neither I think!!

The bucket load of DIY I've done around the house this last 12wks has bought me some proper brownie points.

Midweek tipple to boot, which I never do, while I'm tucked away in the man cave!


----------



## Kerr

Don't get too carried away. :lol: 

I've a feeling it'll be flat all too often. 

Not sure who I want to win here. Villa really need to stay up. It sounds as if their finances are strained. They are also quite a big club. However, I'd like Sheffield Utd to finish ahead of the big boys.


----------



## atbalfour

Kerr said:


> Don't get too carried away. :lol:
> 
> I've a feeling it'll be flat all too often.
> 
> Not sure who I want to win here. Villa really need to stay up. It sounds as if their finances are strained. They are also quite a big club. However, I'd like Sheffield Utd to finish ahead of the big boys.


With Sheff Utd, you just wonder if the extra games could cripple them and confine them to a relegation battle next year. Playing Thursday Saturday/Sunday is not to be underestimated, particularly with such a small squad...

Also re. the relegation battle would love to see Bournemouth stay up. I don't even think West Ham fans like West Ham at times, have grown a real dislike for Watford recently (no idea why  ) and regardless of me liking their style of play Norwich are doomed regardless lol.


----------



## Kerr

Controversy already. Was that actually in?


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> Controversy already. Was that actually in?


Definitely in.

He's holding the ball behind the post.

Why VAR have not over ruled that I've no idea.

At least test the ball/goal line technology because that has most definitely failed on this occasion.


----------



## Kerr

nbray67 said:


> Definitely in.
> 
> He's holding the ball behind the post.
> 
> Why VAR have not over ruled that I've no idea.
> 
> At least test the ball/goal line technology because that has most definitely failed on this occasion.


100% in.

Why didn't VAR get involved?


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> 100% in.
> 
> Why didn't VAR get involved?


I've no idea.

They can view the tiniest detail and yet ignored a goal that was totally legit and easy to see without technology.

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## McGrath 5

I'm a Villa season ticket holder for longer than I care to remember  That was obviously a goal. Davis is bloody useless,can't score,and manages to push his own keeper into the net  We are doomed


----------



## Kerr

nbray67 said:


> I've no idea.
> 
> They can view the tiniest detail and yet ignored a goal that was totally legit and easy to see without technology.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


If a crowd was roaring for a decision that would have been reviewed. The players would also go with the crowd.

There was a few incidents in the German football where the same thing happened. The handball in the Dortmund V Bayern game for one.

Things that would have been called up get skipped past as nobody appeals.


----------



## TakDetails

It’s just not the same without the fans, game feels slow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McGrath 5

TakDetails said:


> It's just not the same without the fans, game feels slow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah,that's just the Villa for you


----------



## TakDetails

McGrath 5 said:


> Nah,that's just the Villa for you


Try going to a Baggies game 🥱🥱

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McGrath 5

TakDetails said:


> Try going to a Baggies game 🥱🥱
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol,I guess we could both be Small Heath fans.......then we'd really have something to moan about! SOTC


----------



## nbray67

Apparently,Michael Oliver's watch buzzed for the goal while he was in his dressing room at half time!!!

Farcical to say the least.

Villa should've let Sheff Utd walk the ball over their own line as a gesture of goodwill, just as Leeds did for them last season.


----------



## Kerr

Hopefully see some of Tierney tonight. He is a cracking player on his day. 

The last season with us he was really struggling with one thing after another. He had a few good games for Arsenal before even more injuries. 

Hopefully he sorts himself out.


----------



## TakDetails

nbray67 said:


> Apparently,Michael Oliver's watch buzzed for the goal while he was in his dressing room at half time!!!
> 
> Farcical to say the least.
> 
> Villa should've let Sheff Utd walk the ball over their own line as a gesture of goodwill, just as Leeds did for them last season.


Villa need as much points as they can 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

Kerr said:


> Hopefully see some of Tierney tonight. He is a cracking player on his day.
> 
> The last season with us he was really struggling with one thing after another. He had a few good games for Arsenal before even more injuries.
> 
> Hopefully he sorts himself out.


He played a few games before he got injured again. Really solid, no nonsense and can whip a good cross.

Rather have him than Kolasanic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

TakDetails said:


> He played a few games before he got injured again. Really solid, no nonsense and can whip a good cross.
> 
> Rather have him than Kolasanic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's a quality player. Better than Robertson.

His injury issues over the last 18 months or so are a real worry.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> He's a quality player. Better than Robertson.
> 
> His injury issues over the last 18 months or so are a real worry.


Woah there horsey!!

No way is he better than Robertson.

Stats how that by a long way, the overall assists and defensive work of Robbo is wayyy above anything Tierney has achieved against superior opposition.

I like Tierney a lot but Robbo is a few steps in front of him all over the pitch I'm afraid Kerr.

If you're talking of an International rating, then I can't comment but as for PL experience and quality, there's no comparison to be had.


----------



## Kerr

nbray67 said:


> Woah there horsey!!
> 
> No way is he better than Robertson.
> 
> Stats how that by a long way, the overall assists and defensive work of Robbo is wayyy above anything Tierney has achieved against superior opposition.
> 
> I like Tierney a lot but Robbo is a few steps in front of him all over the pitch I'm afraid Kerr.
> 
> If you're talking of an International rating, then I can't comment but as for PL experience and quality, there's no comparison to be had.


You've got that other Celtic "dud" in your defence.

He went from an overrated Celtic player to the best defender in the world very fast. :lol:

Tierney is a better player than Robertson. Hopefully he'll stay injury free and prove it.


----------



## TakDetails

Think Arsenal were playing David Lewis not David Luiz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Kerr said:


> You've got that other Celtic "dud" in your defence.
> 
> He went from an overrated Celtic player to the best defender in the world very fast. :lol:
> 
> Tierney is a better player than Robertson. Hopefully he'll stay injury free and prove it.


Kerr mate, stop drinking 11% beers, they obviously cloud your normally sound judgement, :lol: :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour

Tierney can't defend and he's not particularly menacing going forward either. Robbo is probably the most complete left back in the game at the mo.

Huge huge gap between them. Tonight has evidenced it - doesn't have a defensive bone in his body.


----------



## Kerr

AndyA4TDI said:


> Kerr mate, stop drinking 11% beers, they obviously cloud your normally sound judgement, :lol: :thumb:


If you're challenging my Robertson v Tierney comparisons you'll see once he's fit.

If it's the "dud" bit that was just highlighting the downplaying of players coming directly from Scotland. I had said after game one at Celtic that VVD was a quality player.

I've downgraded to 9.2% tonight so my judgement is sound. :lol:


----------



## TakDetails

atbalfour said:


> Tierney can't defend or attack. Robbo is probably the most complete left back in the game at the mo.
> 
> Huge huge gap between them. Tonight has evidenced it hugely.


Robertson is deffo better at the moment. 
Are we watching the same game Tierney hasn't been awful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

AndyA4TDI said:


> Kerr mate, stop drinking 11% beers, they obviously cloud your normally sound judgement, :lol: :thumb:





atbalfour said:


> Tierney can't defend and he's not particularly menacing going forward either. Robbo is probably the most complete left back in the game at the mo.
> 
> Huge huge gap between them. Tonight has evidenced it - doesn't have a defensive bone in his body.





TakDetails said:


> Robertson is deffo better at the moment.
> Are we watching the same game Tierney hasn't been awful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not only watching LFC win the PL over the coming days but I'm also winning a debate with Kerr!! :lol:

Double bubble for me tonight!! :wave:


----------



## Kerr

nbray67 said:


> I'm not only watching LFC win the PL over the coming days but I'm also winning a debate with Kerr!! :lol:
> 
> Double bubble for me tonight!! :wave:


I'll give you one. :lol:

The Liverpool bit.


----------



## atbalfour

TakDetails said:


> Robertson is deffo better at the moment.
> Are we watching the same game Tierney hasn't been awful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You've low standards if you think he's been anything but poor. Can't be easy playing with the two most calamitous centre backs in world football I'll give him that.

Reluctant to judge him too soon as he just can't stay fit long enough to get a run of games. I hope he proves me wrong but even having seen him at Celtic I thought Arsenal paid 'the VVD premium' and way over the odds.


----------



## TakDetails

atbalfour said:


> You've low standards if you think he's been anything but poor. Can't be easy playing with the two most calamitous centre backs in world football I'll give him that.
> 
> Reluctant to judge him too soon as he just can't stay fit long enough to get a run of games. I hope he proves me wrong but even having seen him at Celtic I thought Arsenal paid 'the VVD premium' and way over the odds.


lol for an Arsenal fullback in recent years... he isn't awful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

atbalfour said:


> You've low standards if you think he's been anything but poor. Can't be easy playing with the two most calamitous centre backs in world football I'll give him that.
> 
> Reluctant to judge him too soon as he just can't stay fit long enough to get a run of games. I hope he proves me wrong but even having seen him at Celtic I thought Arsenal paid 'the VVD premium' and way over the odds.


The VVD premium? If he ever gets his dream move to Barcelona Liverpool will make a huge profit on his £75m transfer fee. Just like every team on his stepping stone.

Read the reviews of Arsenal fans when he joined. When he was playing he played well.

Didn't he also break fitness test records at Arsenal when lacking fitness?


----------



## atbalfour

Kerr said:


> The VVD premium? If he ever gets his dream move to Barcelona Liverpool will make a huge profit on his £75m transfer fee. Just like every team on his stepping stone.
> 
> Read the reviews of Arsenal fans when he joined. When he was playing he played well.
> 
> Didn't he also break fitness test records at Arsenal when lacking fitness?


Arsenal fans saying he looks good in training is a bit like Liverpool fans saying Keita played well in pre-season - I wish it mattered but it's sadly irrelevant lol.

Re. the VVD tax - just my opinion but VVD's trajectory since leaving Celtic has likely made people take more notice of the better players in the SPL and I do think that having lost him on the cheap to Southampton, Celtic were always going to add a premium to the next couple of players moving South.

Do you think Tierney is worth £25m?


----------



## atbalfour

TakDetails said:


> lol for an Arsenal fullback in recent years... he isn't awful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not so sure... Bellerin was so good Barca wanted him, up until the last couple of months before he left Monreal was a solid player. Nobody doubts Kolasinac's abilities going forward and recently Saka has been a revelation playing there.

The problem is that there's no spine to the team. Two awful CBs, no leadership or experience in CM and forwards who want to leave...


----------



## Brian1612

Completely agree with you Kerr.

Put Tierney in that Liverpool team & he would be every bit as good as Robertson, if not better. He's faster, stronger, better technically & better defensively. Robertson puts a better cross into the box but imo that's the only advantage he has over Tierney. The comments about him are clearly from people who haven't watched him during his time at Celtic. He has showed his class in Europe with Celtic countless times before the rendition of 'farmers league' gets chanted by the english armchair football experts 

Tierney is playing in a very poor Arsenal team unfortunately & he is going to struggle to shine until the team is strengthened.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

atbalfour said:


> Not so sure... Bellerin was so good Barca wanted him, up until the last couple of months before he left Monreal was a solid player. Nobody doubts Kolasinac's abilities going forward and recently Saka has been a revelation playing there.
> 
> The problem is that there's no spine to the team. Two awful CBs, no leadership or experience in CM and forwards who want to leave...


Bellerins first two senior seasons were good... then in my opinion he fell off, I think his pace makes up for week in week out average performances with a one off good game. I'd rather have Leicesters, Periera (wouldn't say no to TA-A though lol)

Monreal was ok but just too slow and was better as a CB, in my opinion.

I wouldn't call Kolasinac / Saka fullbacks... more wing backs, they can play in the #3 I just don't think as well as Tireney.

I could waffle all day long, major problems in the spine. But that's the same old Arsenal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

atbalfour said:


> Arsenal fans saying he looks good in training is a bit like Liverpool fans saying Keita played well in pre-season - I wish it mattered but it's sadly irrelevant lol.
> 
> Re. the VVD tax - just my opinion but VVD's trajectory since leaving Celtic has likely made people take more notice of the better players in the SPL and I do think that having lost him on the cheap to Southampton, Celtic were always going to add a premium to the next couple of players moving South.
> 
> Do you think Tierney is worth £25m?


£25m doesn't buy much in the English Premier League. If he wasn't struggling so badly with injuries I think his transfer fee would have been in excess of the £25m.

He had a few really good games for Arsenal before he got injured. Once he's injury free he'll show he's a quality player. His injury list is worrying though.

It's not the best Arsenal team he's playing with.


----------



## nbray67

Brian1612 said:


> Completely agree with you Kerr.
> 
> Put Tierney in that Liverpool team & he would be every bit as good as Robertson, if not better. He's faster, stronger, better technically & better defensively. Robertson puts a better cross into the box but imo that's the only advantage he has over Tierney. The comments about him are clearly from people who haven't watched him during his time at Celtic. He has showed his class in Europe with Celtic countless times before the rendition of 'farmers league' gets chanted by the english armchair football experts
> 
> Tierney is playing in a very poor Arsenal team unfortunately & he is going to struggle to shine until the team is strengthened.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Again, I'll disagree there Brian.

With due respect, playing in the SPL week in week out is not on any level of the PL by some distance.

I like the lad and we would've been in for him if we didn't already have Robbo, but playing against the likes of Hamilton, Motherwell, St Johnstone etc etc.... has and never will be comparable to the PL.

Add into Robbo's career, the Euro scalps he's defended against and assisted against over the last few seasons and then you'll see, on experience alone, these 2 players are leagues apart.

Give Tierney a few seasons in the PL and CL and then come back to me but currently, no comparison based on a clean sheet or assist against the likes of the League 1 and 2 English equivalent of the calibre of the SPL.


----------



## Kerr

Playing in Scotland automatically makes people downrate players. 

I'd bet he has around 50 games in European football. Many against the best teams in the world. We don't use Hamilton Accies as the barometer. 

People forget that we've had countless quality players in Scotland over the years. We've seen how they compare. We've also had numerous English premier players that have flopped up here.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> The VVD premium? If he ever gets his dream move to Barcelona Liverpool will make a huge profit on his £75m transfer fee. Just like every team on his stepping stone.
> 
> Read the reviews of Arsenal fans when he joined. When he was playing he played well.
> 
> Didn't he also break fitness test records at Arsenal when lacking fitness?


VVD at 28yrs old, won't be going to Barca Kerr. PSG have sounded him out recently, if the papers can be trusted and due to this, a contract extension is pending once the season is over.

Why leave the CL and soon to be PL Champions and Klopp, to go to a club that will very soon, need rebuilding like the likes of LFC have been doing since Klopp's arrival?

Barca go thru managers like Real do, you don't win something, you're out. That's not what VVD wants in his career right now. He'll be a LFC player for many years to come and probably until the end of his career, I hope!


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> Playing in Scotland automatically makes people downrate players.
> 
> I'd bet he has around 50 games in European football. Many against the best teams in the world. We don't use Hamilton Accies as the barometer.
> 
> People forget that we've had countless quality players in Scotland over the years. We've seen how they compare. We've also had numerous English premier players that have flopped up here.


No, you're getting me all wrong.

I'm not down grading the SPL in that sense.

What I'm saying is that quality SPL players will improve leaps and bounds against better opposition as in the likes of the PL and Europe's Elite.

He may have played quie a few Euro games but not at the same level as Robbo because if he had, Celtic would've not gone out a the Group stages over the years.

Bayern, PSG, Juve, Real, Barca, Man City etc etc.....are leaps and bounds above the Europa League standards that Celtic end up playing against.

Mate, playing the Elite teams and beating them is what a team and it's players are judged on, unfortunately, Celtic with Tierney in the team never achieved anything like what Robbo has achieved at LFC.

We'll agree to disagree for now, come back to me in 3yrs with his achievements against the PL Elite, it'll never happen for Arsenal in the CL btw so that counts that Elite level out, and we'll have this chat again.


----------



## Kerr

To be fair Roberson's reputation went through the roof immediately after joining Liverpool. He didn't need to prove himself over years. 

One player doesn't make that much difference to a team. VVD had a few right sore games at Celtic. Roberson has been relegated a couple of times too. 

We know fine well Arsenal won't be matching Liverpool's recent success. 

Barcelona aren't as attractive as they were, but that has always been VVD's dream. I wouldn't be shocked if Robertson ends up back at Celtic before his career is out.


----------



## Brian1612

Kerr said:


> To be fair Roberson's reputation went through the roof immediately after joining Liverpool. He didn't need to prove himself over years.
> 
> One player doesn't make that much difference to a team. VVD had a few right sore games at Celtic. Roberson has been relegated a couple of times too.
> 
> We know fine well Arsenal won't be matching Liverpool's recent success.
> 
> Barcelona aren't as attractive as they were, but that has always been VVD's dream. I wouldn't be shocked if Robertson ends up back at Celtic before his career is out.


He's been quoted as saying he wants to finish his career at Celic so fingers crossed. I'd prefer a fit Tierney back but can't be too picky if we still have bolingoli & taylor as our lb options 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> To be fair Roberson's reputation went through the roof immediately after joining Liverpool. He didn't need to prove himself over years.
> 
> One player doesn't make that much difference to a team. VVD had a few right sore games at Celtic. Roberson has been relegated a couple of times too.
> 
> We know fine well Arsenal won't be matching Liverpool's recent success.
> 
> Barcelona aren't as attractive as they were, but that has always been VVD's dream. I wouldn't be shocked if Robertson ends up back at Celtic before his career is out.


The over riding factor with the current LFC team is Klopp without a doubt.

He makes the players into what they are.

Henderson, who I never really rated, has come on leaps and bounds this last 3yrs, from an avg MF player to an accomplished leader in that time with composure to boot.

Fabinho was all over the shop when he came, now, one of the mainstays in CM along with Wijnaldum, another one who I thought was good but not great, now though, I think he's irreplaceable.

Then you look at the youth set up, some of those kids will break through into the 1st team a lot more this next season or 2.

The Klopp factor has made LFC a force to be reckoned with again.

He's getting stick on some LFC forums for not activating the Werner clause but there's a reason why he hasn't bought him and I for one, trust his judgement with that one.


----------



## Soul boy 68

nbray67 said:


> The over riding factor with the current LFC team is Klopp without a doubt.
> 
> He makes the players into what they are.
> 
> Henderson, who I never really rated, has come on leaps and bounds this last 3yrs, from an avg MF player to an accomplished leader in that time with composure to boot.
> 
> Fabinho was all over the shop when he came, now, one of the mainstays in CM along with Wijnaldum, another one who I thought was good but not great, now though, I think he's irreplaceable.
> 
> Then you look at the youth set up, some of those kids will break through into the 1st team a lot more this next season or 2.
> 
> The Klopp factor has made LFC a force to be reckoned with again.
> 
> He's getting stick on some LFC forums for not activating the Werner clause but there's a reason why he hasn't bought him and I for one, trust his judgement with that one.


Why do you think he hasn't bought Werner? He would have improved the team, my concern is not moving forward, other teams will improve their squad and begin to close the gap. That's how Liverpool lost ground since they last won the title, never really replaced an aging team.


----------



## The Sheriff

Soul boy 68 said:


> Why do you think he hasn't bought Werner? He would have improved the team, my concern is not moving forward, other teams will improve their squad and begin to close the gap. That's how Liverpool lost ground since they last won the title, never really replaced an aging team.


Soul boy, I'm not worried at all. As well as from Klopp, Liverpool are now run by astute people. The owners have proved themselves, sporting director Michael Edwards is clearly a genius, and the analytics department (including a chess grandmaster) have been doing wonderful work the last few seasons, nobody can argue with that.

Basically what I'm saying is- relax, they definitely have plans!


----------



## Soul boy 68

The Sheriff said:


> Soul boy, I'm not worried at all. Apart from Klopp, Liverpool are now run by astute people. The owners have proved themselves, sporting director Michael Edwards is clearly a genius, and the analytics department (including a chess grandmaster) have been doing wonderful work the last few seasons, nobody can argue with that.
> 
> Basically what I'm saying is- relax, they definitely have plans!


I really hope so sheriff, what worries you about Klopp?, that he could leave when his contract is up?


----------



## The Sheriff

Soul boy 68 said:


> I really hope so sheriff, what worries you about Klopp?, that he could leave when his contract is up?


Sorry, I worded that incorrectly. Edited now. It looked like I was saying Klopp wasn't clever, doh!

I was trying to say that it's not only him that's brilliant, the whole club is- right the way through.


----------



## The Sheriff

Lillamy said:


> How many points Liverpool need to win the league? Six or what?


Yes, 2 more wins required.


----------



## atbalfour

While Werner appeared to be a good fit for Liverpool and probably would have signed a contract for 30k a week less just to play under Klopp, but you've got to say the management haven't got it wrong too much over the last 2/3 years, the club is in a good place financially so you've got to trust that there are football reasons behind why we didn't end up going for him.

Can't underestimate what Firmino brings to the team and I can't see how he, Werner, Mane and Salah could co-exist. To me Werner's the sort of guy who needs to be totally in sync with his teammates and is a form player (v unimpressive for Germany proves this). With the calibre of the existing front 3 he was never going to get that - at least that's what I'm telling myself haha.

We can't stand still as has been said above, make no mistake Utd will sign the striker they desperately need, City will spend their customary £150m and Chelsea while inexperienced will be a force with their new signings. Expect a much more even top 4 next season.

Hopefully the rumours of Chelsea are selling Kante to help balance the books are true, somehow he's still underrated and one of the few players who could be more industrious than the current LFC midfield. I'm putting money on Keita taking the PL by storm next year - Wijnaldum may be sold and I think someone like Ruben Neves would be a great buy to replace him.. we have more than enough industry, we've runners in Ox and Keita and a passing playmaker is something we haven't had since Xabi


----------



## nbray67

Soul boy 68 said:


> Why do you think he hasn't bought Werner? He would have improved the team, my concern is not moving forward, other teams will improve their squad and begin to close the gap. That's how Liverpool lost ground since they last won the title, never really replaced an aging team.


We didn't buy anyone last summer other than that young CB, Van de Berg and then Elliot from Fulham and Adrian on a free as Klopp already had a solid team and youngsters to call on.

Even with not signing any big names we were way in front by Christmas he then bought Minamino in Jan for 7.25m but as a squad player as he had a low buy out clause.

He won't sign unless he needs to.

If he bought Werner, who would he drop is the big question. I wouldn't change that front 3 for anyone at the moment.


----------



## atbalfour

nbray67 said:


> We didn't buy anyone last summer other than that young CB, Van de Berg and then Elliot from Fulham and Adrian on a free as Klopp already had a solid team and youngsters to call on.
> 
> Even with not signing any big names we were way in front by Christmas he then bought Minamino in Jan for 7.25m but as a squad player as he had a low buy out clause.
> 
> He won't sign unless he needs to.
> 
> If he bought Werner, who would he drop is the big question. I wouldn't change that front 3 for anyone at the moment.


We've been exceptionally lucky to avoid injuries to key players, look at the depth City have in comparison. Sane did his ACL and in comes £60m Mahrez. KDB injured in comes £50m Bernardo Silva.

With the sheer volume of football to be played in a compressed period, plus the amount of international competitions to catch up on I think we need attacking backup options. Have you noticed we're generally so much easier to stop if one of either Mane or Salah is off the pitch.


----------



## nbray67

atbalfour said:


> We've been exceptionally lucky to avoid injuries to key players, look at the depth City have in comparison. Sane did his ACL and in comes £60m Mahrez. KDB injured in comes £50m Bernardo Silva.
> 
> With the sheer volume of football to be played in a compressed period, plus the amount of international competitions to catch up on I think we need attacking backup options. Have you noticed we're generally so much easier to stop if one of either Mane or Salah is off the pitch.


I totally agree but when many spent millions, LFC didn't and they still command impeccable form.

I'm hoping that Klopp and Co. have targets in mind as, like you say, squad depth is not great.

I see Grujic has had a good season and benefited from game time, Brewster and Wilson also out on loan although Wilson who i like, will probably be sold at some point.

For me, a CB and technical MF is required. Havertz would be a great buy but Chelsea are all over him. I'd love to see James Maddison here. Could Couthino rtn maybe?

Sancho and Traore are still in the mix along with Neves.

The most worrying thing is the African Cup of Nations early next year, losing Salah and Mane for upto 6wks would be terrible. I'm sure Matip announced his retirement from Int footy, if not, he'll go as well!


----------



## Kerr

Are supporters still expecting lots of big signings this year? 

Spurs took that huge loan and have stated they don't have the money to spend. How are other clubs plugging their huge financial holes?


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> Are supporters still expecting lots of big signings this year?
> 
> Spurs took that huge loan and have stated they don't have the money to spend. How are other clubs plugging their huge financial holes?


Chelsea, Utd and City I guess will be spending millions. Chelsea haven't been able to due to their transfer ban so they'll definitely spend.

City may be governed by what FIFA say next month in relation to their European ban and Utd will spend as they are sh1te at the moment :lol::lol::lol:

Others, incl us, will only spend if the deal is right/needed etc.... COVID has stripped millions out of clubs balance sheets so unless you have billionaire backing or just spend to keep up like Utd, not many will buy big imo.


----------



## Kerr

nbray67 said:


> Chelsea, Utd and City I guess will be spending millions. Chelsea haven't been able to due to their transfer ban so they'll definitely spend.
> 
> City may be governed by what FIFA say next month in relation to their European ban and Utd will spend as they are sh1te at the moment :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Others, incl us, will only spend if the deal is right/needed etc.... COVID has stripped millions out of clubs balance sheets so unless you have billionaire backing or just spend to keep up like Utd, not many will buy big imo.


I'm surprised nobody has folded as yet especially further down the leagues. A lot of clubs have been in deep trouble for ages especially in the championship.

Two games again tonight. Norwich v Southampton at 6pm is on Pick free to watch tonight if you haven't got Sky.

Norwich can't afford to lose any more ground.

Hopefully Spurs v Man Utd will be a good game.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> I'm surprised nobody has folded as yet especially further down the leagues. A lot of clubs have been in deep trouble for ages especially in the championship.
> 
> Two games again tonight. Norwich v Southampton at 6pm is on Pick free to watch tonight if you haven't got Sky.
> 
> Norwich can't afford to lose any more ground.
> 
> Hopefully Spurs v Man Utd will be a good game.


I've just had a few quid on Spuds to win and then a little side double of Spuds and Saints.

Now I've posted this, somebody needs to get a Norwich and Utd double on as no doubt, my bet is already down before a ball has been kicked! :wall:


----------



## Kerr

It's really hard to guess. Teams are stale and will react different. 


Sky promoting Pukki now. Another ex Celtic player. He did fail to make the grade here. 

I'll go Norwich 1 Southampton 2. Armstrong (ex Celtic) and Ings. 

Man Utd will win 1-0. 


Sometimes the Friday night games are really good. They did feel a bit different before, but all days are the same at the moment.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> It's really hard to guess. Teams are stale and will react different.
> 
> Sky promoting Pukki now. Another ex Celtic player. He did fail to make the grade here.
> 
> I'll go Norwich 1 Southampton 2. Armstrong (ex Celtic) and Ings.
> 
> Man Utd will win 1-0.
> 
> Sometimes the Friday night games are really good. They did feel a bit different before, but all days are the same at the moment.


I did have Armstrong score anytime in a win double with Saints but it was only 7/1 so I skipped it.

Not sure why but I reckon he'll get on the score sheet tonight.

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

nbray67 said:


> I did have Armstrong score anytime in a win double with Saints but it was only 7/1 so I skipped it.
> 
> Not sure why but I reckon he'll get on the score sheet tonight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


Bet you wished you hadn't.

I got sidetracked and missed all the Southampton goals. Started watching the Spurs v Man Utd game, but ended up watching Googlebox. It was better.

You could overdose on live football today. Countless games on across the channels. 4 in the PL.

The Bournemouth game is live on BBC tonight.

I really don't like what Ryan Fraser has done. Granted he has a contract and wants to move on, but he could have played a couple of more games to help Bournemouth. If Bournemouth go down fans won't remember him positively at all


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> Bet you wished you hadn't.
> 
> I got sidetracked and missed all the Southampton goals. Started watching the Spurs v Man Utd game, but ended up watching Googlebox. It was better.
> 
> You could overdose on live football today. Countless games on across the channels. 4 in the PL.
> 
> The Bournemouth game is live on BBC tonight.
> 
> I really don't like what Ryan Fraser has done. Granted he has a contract and wants to move on, but he could have played a couple of more games to help Bournemouth. If Bournemouth go down fans won't remember him positively at all


That's my betting in a nutshell that buddy, change a bet from a winner to a losing bet!!

I don't get the Fraser 'betrayal' although there's other players that have done the same. Loyalty and team/fan appreciation is very lacking indeed for these players.


----------



## Kerr

Who else hasn't extended when the club wanted them too? I was trying to find out, but couldn't.

Bournemouth are in deep trouble here. A couple of fine goals. 

Just watched the highlights of the games earlier and there was a few cracking goals.


----------



## nbray67

Kerr said:


> Who else hasn't extended when the club wanted them too? I was trying to find out, but couldn't.
> 
> Bournemouth are in deep trouble here. A couple of fine goals.
> 
> Just watched the highlights of the games earlier and there was a few cracking goals.


Lyle Taylor at Charlton, their top scorer has refused along with another Charlton player, another from Birmingham but there are others also.


----------



## Kerr

Liverpool's changing room is a portacabin in the car park. :lol:

Talk about getting brought back down to earth.


----------



## TonyHill

Kerr said:


> Liverpool's changing room is a portacabin in the car park. :lol:
> 
> Talk about getting brought back down to earth.


That's about all footballers are worth. 
There actions (all teams) and attitude during lockdown has been a disgrace


----------



## Kerr

TonyHill said:


> That's about all footballers are worth.
> There actions (all teams) and attitude during lockdown has been a disgrace


Their actions? What have they done?

I think you need to expand on that one.


----------



## nbray67

TonyHill said:


> That's about all footballers are worth.
> There actions (all teams) and attitude during lockdown has been a disgrace


You been drinking Tony?

A couple of them have been caught out, Kyle Walker and Grealish among the big names but I'm under the impression and I could be wrong, most have gone over and beyond with their work within the community etc.....

Plenty of the general public have been a disgrace but footballers??? As with Kerr, you need to enlighten us on what you are referring to.


----------



## nbray67

Boring game tonight.

Love the guy but why Klopp wouldn't start with his strongest 11 with the option of 5 subs is beyond me.

Salah getting zero minutes is a joke.

Lovren scares the bejeevaz outa me every time the ball gets played forward. 
Thankfully we have Alisson in goal.


----------



## Kerr

It was poor. Everton will look at the chances they missed around the 80th minute. 

Players just aren't match fit and I do believe the crowd has a huge effect on their drive in a game.


----------



## atbalfour

Few positives out of the game, thought Keita looked our most threatening first half and Fabinho put himself about. 2nd half was exceptionally poor.

Missing Salah and Robbo badly. Tactically strange from Klopp... Hendo and Fabinho can't function in the same XI, nor can Firmino and Minamino based on the early signs.

Origi, Ox, Lovren off the bench... need to improve that quality of 'impact' coming off the bench if we want to win anything next year.


----------



## Soul boy 68

nbray67 said:


> Boring game tonight.
> 
> Love the guy but why Klopp wouldn't start with his strongest 11 with the option of 5 subs is beyond me.
> 
> Salah getting zero minutes is a joke.
> 
> Lovren scares the bejeevaz outa me every time the ball gets played forward.
> Thankfully we have Alisson in goal.


They missed Robertson tonight, miss his energy bombing forward, it felt more like a pre season game and the long layoff hasn't helped. I agree he should have played his strongest 11. You think (Klopp) would like to wrap up the title as soon as possible.


----------



## atbalfour

Soul boy 68 said:


> They missed Robertson tonight, miss his energy bombing forward, it felt more like a pre season game and the long layoff hasn't helped. I agree he should have played his strongest 11. You think (Klopp) would like to wrap up the title as soon as possible.


I don't know what XI he could have played? Salah wasn't fit, Robbo wasn't fit and he never has a set '3' who always play in midfield. Matip over Gomez was a surprise but equally good in my view.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Crystal Palace are no mugs, then it’s Man City, may have to wait a little longer to clinch the title.


----------



## nbray67

atbalfour said:


> I don't know what XI he could have played? Salah wasn't fit, Robbo wasn't fit and he never has a set '3' who always play in midfield. Matip over Gomez was a surprise but equally good in my view.


Ahh, I didn't realise Salah wasn't fit.

Been viewing a house and didn't switch on til nigh on kick off.

Thought he was in the subs though.


----------



## atbalfour

nbray67 said:


> Ahh, I didn't realise Salah wasn't fit.
> 
> Been viewing a house and didn't switch on til nigh on kick off.
> 
> Thought he was in the subs though.


Yeah he said in his pre-match that he wasn't fit to start but surprised he didn't come on with the game panning out how it did. Suppose it's not the worst result in the world - Palace will be tricky to break down.


----------



## Shug

nbray67 said:


> Love the guy but why Klopp wouldn't start with his strongest 11 with the option of 5 subs is beyond me.


Cos I had them on an acca. 
Sorry.


----------



## Kerr

Burnley have 5 players who haven't agreed contract extensions and can't even fill their bench tonight.

They should be safe sitting on 39 points now.


----------



## Kerr

Calamity defending. Fine finish though.


----------



## TakDetails

Just like to say it here first lol...
Congrats to Liverpool for winning the league!

Although I’m not looking forward to going to work tomorrow lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

Best game so far since the start up. 

More drama.


----------



## Soul boy 68

TakDetails said:


> Just like to say it here first lol...
> Congrats to Liverpool for winning the league!
> 
> Although I'm not looking forward to going to work tomorrow lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now the hard work is to defend the league successfully


----------



## Kerr

LOL at Kenny. The getting drunk on the atmosphere.....I never took your advice. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nbray67

Soul boy 68 said:


> Now the hard work is to defend the league successfully


We've improved year on year recently so the futures bright imo SB.

I think we may see a bid going in for Traore from Wolves in the coming weeks now.

Klopp has an agenda with transfers, I'd just love to know what it blooming is!!


----------



## wayne451

It’s been inevitable for ages. There was no way that gap was being caught, although it would’ve been funny to see the scousers on the receiving end of a robbery for a change! :lol:

I miss one of my old workmates who was a massive Evertonian. Even if Liverpool spanked someone 100-0 he’d claim they were lucky. Used to do some belting wind ups on him from a far. :lol: Sent him the lyrics to the Anfiel Rap. I got a text back saying **** off you ****ing ****. :lol:

Shame to see them outside Anfield but every club has its fair share of tampon slots. I’m a little surprised that Jurgen didn’t do some sort of magic talk about ‘people who congregate outside would tarnish anything’ etc as he has some clout. Most charismatic manager ever and flies in the face of the stereotype of Germans having no sense of humour!


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Born and bred on Merseyside and at 52 old enough to remember many great nights back in the 70s and 80s, wanted this one so much for my two boys, such a special win, 

YNWA


----------



## nbray67

AndyA4TDI said:


> Born and bred on Merseyside and at 52 old enough to remember many great nights back in the 70s and 80s, wanted this one so much for my two boys, such a special win,
> 
> YNWA


Very much in agreeance Andy.

52 here also and unfortunately old enough to know how long the wait has been.

My Utd pals are still charping on about their 20 titles and the fact we haven't won it for 30yrs.

Jealousy is a lovely lovely thing every now and then.

What they don't realise is, they are on the same track as we were for the last 30yrs!!


----------



## Kerr

For a team battling relegation Villa are seriously lacking any fight. 

I've a funny feeling that Norwich will beat Man Utd tonight.


----------



## Kerr

Norwich won't have a better chance of beating Man Utd. 

A poor game of football and Man Utd aren't at the races at all.


----------



## wayne451

I found this quite an interesting read as I'm a stats geek;

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/51570705


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> I found this quite an interesting read as I'm a stats geek;
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/51570705


Why does Steven Gerrard deserve "special recognition" and is "intrinsically linked" to this title win? He left 5 years ago and the club is much reformed.

I always rated him as a player, but I'll be glad when he leaves Scottish football.


----------



## atbalfour

Kerr said:


> Why does Steven Gerrard deserve "special recognition" and is "intrinsically linked" to this title win? He left 5 years ago and the club is much reformed.
> 
> I always rated him as a player, but I'll be glad when he leaves Scottish football.


"One player deserving of special recognition is Steven Gerrard, an individual intrinsically linked with Liverpool's *long pursuit* of their 19th title, for both positive and negative reasons."

He's absolutely linked to the pursuit - how close he came in 2013/14 with the slip etc. I don't think it's crediting or linking him to pursuit coming to an end?


----------



## Kerr

atbalfour said:


> "One player deserving of special recognition is Steven Gerrard, an individual intrinsically linked with Liverpool's *long pursuit* of their 19th title, for both positive and negative reasons."
> 
> He's absolutely linked to the pursuit - how close he came in 2013/14 with the slip etc. I don't think it's crediting or linking him to pursuit coming to an end?


Other than the 13/14 season when were Liverpool actually directly in pursuit? After Gerrard retired Liverpool were finishing behind the likes of Southampton and West Ham. Liverpool were miles off the pace until last season.

Klopp has reformed the club from top to bottom.


----------



## atbalfour

Kerr said:


> Other than the 13/14 season when were Liverpool actually directly in pursuit? After Gerrard retired Liverpool were finishing behind the likes of Southampton and West Ham. Liverpool were miles off the pace until last season.
> 
> Klopp has reformed the club from top to bottom.


I guess every one of the big six hope to be "in pursuit" to varying degrees of success.

Agree, Liverpool were in danger of becoming what Arsenal are now - mid table, no identity despite having been so formidable in the past. Even though that first year we finished 7th, we have been competing for silverware each May/June he'd been in charge and that's what's impressive for me.


----------



## wayne451

Kerr said:


> Other than the 13/14 season when were Liverpool actually directly in pursuit? After Gerrard retired Liverpool were finishing behind the likes of Southampton and West Ham. Liverpool were miles off the pace until last season.
> 
> Klopp has reformed the club from top to bottom.


Mate? Are you trolling?

I'm an Oldham Athletic fan. That guy is Liverpool through and through. IIRC, he lost a family member at Hillsbough?

To try to discredit his achievements is crass at best. Fantastic player. I'd give my right arm to have had a player with 10% of his talent and drive at my crap club. You should feel honoured that he's prepared to take on a team in a Mickey Mouse League.

Edit: Doh, I didn't capture the quote where you said you hoped he'd vanish from the Scottish League?


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> Mate? Are you trolling?
> 
> I'm an Oldham Athletic fan. That guy is Liverpool through and through. IIRC, he lost a family member at Hillsbough?
> 
> To try to discredit his achievements is crass at best. Fantastic player. I'd give my right arm to have had a player with 10% of his talent and drive at my crap club. You should feel honoured that he's prepared to take on a team in a Mickey Mouse League.


Without a doubt he was a great player. It's really nothing to do with Liverpool winning the league now. The club has moved on greatly.

Honoured? When it comes to his conduct as a manger he has been an embarrassment. The Coronavirus outbreak saved him his job as Rangers fans were desperate to have him sacked.

I said at the time it was big for Scottish football when he came up. He's not managerial material which has been proven how his team capitulates and he always seeks out scapegoats.


----------



## wayne451

Kerr said:


> Without a doubt he was a great player. It's really nothing to do with Liverpool winning the league now. The club has moved on greatly.
> 
> Honoured? When it comes to his conduct as a manger he has been an embarrassment. The Coronavirus outbreak saved him his job as Rangers fans were desperate to have him sacked.
> 
> I said at the time it was big for Scottish football when he came up. He's not managerial material which has been proven how his team capitulates and he always seeks out scapegoats.


It may not be about them winning the league now but to to try to discredit a guy that gave his life to that team and club is crass, especially when he almost single handed lay won them trophies is warped.

I assume you support Rangers? I don't buy in to the crap about them being bankrupt so anything previously is null and void (to hear Celtic fans). He;s taken them close. OK, it's not their previous heights but as an outsider looking in, he's done a good job. Hagi could be epic? You'd not have got him if Gerrard wasn't there.


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> It may not be about them winning the league now but to to try to discredit a guy that gave his life to that team and club is crass, especially when he almost single handed lay won them trophies is warped.
> 
> I assume you support Rangers? I don't buy in to the crap about them being bankrupt so anything previously is null and void (to hear Celtic fans). He;s taken them close. OK, it's not their previous heights but as an outsider looking in, he's done a good job. Hagi could be epic? You'd not have got him if Gerrard wasn't there.


Taken them close to what? Rangers were 13 points behind Celtic and the gap was only going to get bigger. Celtic were underperforming for most of the season.

They got knocked out of the Scottish cup by the worst team in the league.

Hagi looks a decent player. He's been there since the January transfer window and was part of the slump.

John Barnes added fuel to the fire the other week when saying black managers don't get a fair crack. He was sacked from Celtic when he had a better record than Gerrard.

I'm clearly a Celtic fan.


----------



## wayne451

You’re a Celtic fan? 

If Gerrard is so bad, surely it’s in your interest for him to stay, if he’s as bad as you claim? Flawed logic!?!


----------



## wayne451

Kerr, as an ex-Migger, I don’t know if you remember Blackice (Rich)?

He was a Nottingham Forest fan. Top lad. When Forest were in the same league as Oldham we did a couple of home/away games together. We (Oldham) had Ryan Bertrand on loan at the time and I genuinely said he was the worst left back I’d ever seen. He was awful. Got too close to people and got torn apart time and time again, we laughed at how crap he was. 

2 seasons later (maybe 3 max?) he played in a Champions League final and won. Hence why I’m not a football scout... :lol:

EDIT: I left my Mums car in the services for one match and got a ticket.


----------



## nbray67

Hmmmmmm, popcorn time me thinks for this Gerrard debate.

But.............my 2 penneth would be -

Gerrard, I idolise the guy, pure and utter Red of LFC running through his veins. When Klopp mentions him in quotes as to where/how LFC are where they are now, I respect those comments.

He's blooding himself up in Scotland but would and will always have the toughest of jobs trying to emulate anything Celtic can and will achieve for a few years yet. Saying that, his record against Celtic is pretty good, a couple of wins, 3 draws in his time there. Before Gerrard, that would be all losses still.

Cub rivalry will always have opposing fans having dislike/hatred to certain clubs, players and managers.

Me, in terms of Clubs, I can't stick Utd but have no qualms about City, Chelsea etc....

Players I detest, Gary Neville when he played but admire him as a pundit.
Ramos, hatred after the 2018 CL Final where he deliberately crocked Salah.

Managers, I've nobody who I detest, Fergie for me was utter class for what he achieved.

Back to the Gerrard appreciation though, the guy deserves all and any praise labelled towards him from LFC whether that be previously or now.

BTW Kerr, never knew you were a Hoops fan :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## atbalfour

Done fairly well in the Europa League too.. Gap is definitely closing.


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> You're a Celtic fan?
> 
> If Gerrard is so bad, surely it's in your interest for him to stay, if he's as bad as you claim? Flawed logic!?!


You've not read this thread or any other football threads on here? 

It's not the fact he is a bad manager I have the issue with. It's his conduct. From his very first game in Scottish football he had an outburst that Scottish football always cheats Rangers. Everyone else believes the total opposite.

At every opportunity he has he's pushes this agenda. If he can't blame the officials he is known to "throw his players under the bus". It's the sneaky way he does it too. He always starts off by saying "I wouldn't do this" then does exactly what he says he wouldn't. He constantly does this.

When Gerrard came to Scottish football I thought it would be good for the game. He's a big name, he knows the game and been involved in the biggest games. I thought he would be level-headed and bring stability to Rangers. However, Rangers just stumble from fight to fight and are in a constant battle against Scottish football. It's clearly a club tactic of keeping the fans onside, but it's not good.

It's been a longtime since I've used Migweb. I can't remember that many usernames from 15 years ago.


----------



## wayne451

I’ve certainly never heard him saying anything like that but TBH Scottish football interests me about as much as putting a fist full of wasps up my anus does. I only hear it if it’s on the news on TV? I don’t think it’s an unusual tactic as it builds a siege mentality.

I like the way that Kerr has to put the word ‘Scottish’ before football, a clear indication that he’s aware that it’s a substandard product. They do the same with Womens football too. Ooh, it seems to have a pre-cursor for anyone that normally wears a dress...


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> I've certainly never heard him saying anything like that but TBH Scottish football interests me about as much as putting a fist full of wasps up my anus does. I only hear it if it's on the news on TV? I don't think it's an unusual tactic as it builds a siege mentality.
> 
> I like the way that Kerr has to put the word 'Scottish' before football, a clear indication that he's aware that it's a substandard product. They do the same with Womens football too. Ooh, it seems to have a pre-cursor for anyone that normally wears a dress...


It is to build up siege mentality. Unfortunately is leads to very angry retaliation and fans convinced they are the victims of everything over nothing.

You mean you've missed Lambogate, translategate and the dossier to prove corruption in Scottish football? You would love the humour looking from the outside. It's more of an off field drama half the time. :lol:

It's always the people who have no interest in Scottish football that are the most opinionated about it. It's our game. It's never going to be what England has and it's unfair that is how people want to compare our league. It's unpleasant reading open football forums as the discussion just descends into mass trolling.

I have more respect for people that support their local sides than following whoever is winning. We gets lots of people up here that support an English team more than a Scottish one. That annoys me. We still have s higher percentage per head of population that go to games than any other league in Europe.


----------



## wayne451

Kerr said:


> You mean you've missed Lambogate, translategate and the dossier to prove corruption in Scottish football? You would love the humour looking from the outside. It's more of an off field drama half the time. :lol:
> 
> I have more respect for people that support their local sides than following whoever is winning. We gets lots of people up here that support an English team more than a Scottish one. That annoys me. We still have s higher percentage per head of population that go to games than any other league in Europe.


Ive honestly never heard of Lambogate or translategate!?! I'll have to have a read later if you can provide some good links?

That latter part is a nice statistic but any nation that deems throwing tree trunks about as a national pass-time is probably struggling for spectator sports? :lol:

What to do in Scotland on a match day;

1) Score some heroin (watched a good documentary on it once called 'Trainspotting')
2) Catch a Scottish football game.
3) Deep fry some thistles and wash them down with Irn Bru or Tennents Super.
4) Worship the William Wallace statue.
5) Pick a new tartan for your latest dress.

Yeah, choices are a bit lacking...


----------



## Brian1612

Gerrards made a laughing stock of himself up here with the way he has conducted himself. As for the gap closing... load of nonsense. It was a 13 point gap when covid-19 brought the the league to a halt, at that point rangers were dropping points left, right & center while Celtic were firing on all cylinders. That 13 point gap would have ended up 20+ had we played out the season & Gerrard would have been sent packing back down South with all the other failures who have came up here expecting it to be a walk in the park.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> Ive honestly never heard of Lambogate or translategate!?! I'll have to have a read later if you can provide some good links?
> 
> That latter part is a nice statistic but any nation that deems throwing tree trunks about as a national pass-time is probably struggling for spectator sports? :lol:
> 
> What to do in Scotland on a match day;
> 
> 1) Score some heroin (watched a good documentary on it once called 'Trainspotting')
> 2) Catch a Scottish football game.
> 3) Deep fry some thistles and wash them down with Irn Bru or Tennents Super.
> 4) Worship the William Wallace statue.
> 5) Pick a new tartan for your latest dress.
> 
> Yeah, choices are a bit lacking...


You live in Stockport. :lol:

Good to see your in-depth Scottish knowledge. You should leave your bedroom and come see. :lol:


----------



## angel1449

May i just say .... YNWA


----------



## nbray67

Brian1612 said:


> Gerrard would have been sent packing back down South with all the other failures who have came up here expecting it to be a walk in the park.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


It's a one team league though Bri, hence why us down South think the SPL is a walk in the park. Manage Celtic and you'll always win that tin pot league. :doublesho

Fortunately for us down South as you call it, we have competitive leagues from Div 2 to the PL where nobody dominates year after boring year after boring year like Celtic do up North.

Banter by the way but you Scot's have no competition in the SPL to Celtic who would struggle in the Championship here down South :lol:


----------



## nbray67

angel1449 said:


> May i just say .... YNWA


It's been a while but he's back with wise words!! :thumb:


----------



## wayne451

Kerr said:


> You live in Stockport. :lol:
> 
> Good to see your in-depth Scottish knowledge. You should leave your bedroom and come see. :lol:


:lol:

Sod that. You may have Coronavirus under control but I'd still not risk crossing the border, I'd be too scared of catching Gingervirus :lol:



nbray67 said:


> It's a one team league though Bri, hence why us down South think the SPL is a walk in the park. Manage Celtic and you'll always win that tin pot league. :doublesho
> 
> Fortunately for us down South as you call it, we have competitive leagues from Div 2 to the PL where nobody dominates year after boring year after boring year like Celtic do up North.
> 
> Banter by the way but you Scot's have no competition in the SPL to Celtic who would struggle in the Championship here down South :lol:


In terms of crowds/fanbase they're Premiership level so could compete at a later date but in terms of players they'd be at the latter end of the Championship, if not lower.

As an Oldham fan I've seen my fair share of utter toss but Chris Killen was very bad, he ended up at Celtic after spending time with us in the third tier. We also had a player called Chris Porter who left to play for an SPL team, never to be heard of again?

We had some player (Benya?) on loan from Celtic the other year, he couldn't even get a run of games for us. Heather Mills could kick a ball better than he could.


----------



## Kerr

nbray67 said:


> Banter by the way but you Scot's have no competition in the SPL to Celtic who would struggle in the Championship here down South :lol:


Celtic have a better record in European games with English teams than vice versa. Yet we keep getting told how inferior we are.

We wouldn't struggle in the Championship. I also have no doubt given the same financial backing that's in the EPL we would have no issues establishing ourselves at a high level reasonably quickly.


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Sod that. You may have Coronavirus under control but I'd still not risk crossing the border, I'd be too scared of catching Gingervirus :lol:
> 
> In terms of crowds/fanbase they're Premiership level so could compete at a later date but in terms of players they'd be at the latter end of the Championship, if not lower.
> 
> As an Oldham fan I've seen my fair share of utter toss but Chris Killen was very bad, he ended up at Celtic after spending time with us in the third tier. We also had a player called Chris Porter who left to play for an SPL team, never to be heard of again?
> 
> We had some player (Benya?) on loan from Celtic the other year, he couldn't even get a run of games for us. Heather Mills could kick a ball better than he could.


We've had this conversation before..

Chris Killen was a laughing stock here. As was players like Daryl Murphy. After he left us he was the top scorer in the championship. The guy was worse than useless.

Benyu has one sub appearance for Celtic. It was for a few minutes in a game that was long over. I have never seen the guy.

Edit. He's had 4 appearance either as sub or been subbed. Hasn't played for Celtic in 3 years.


----------



## wayne451

Kerr said:


> We've had this conversation before..
> 
> Chris Killen was a laughing stock here. As was players like Daryl Murphy. After he left us he was the top scorer in the championship. The guy was worse than useless.
> 
> Benyu has one sub appearance for Celtic. It was for a few minutes in a game that was long over. I have never seen the guy.
> 
> Edit. He's had 4 appearance either as sub or been subbed. Hasn't played for Celtic in 3 years.


Have we? I don't remember. I do recall discussing Chris Killen with someone in the past but I'd not made the link that was with yourself?

Who was that Dutch guy you used to have? His name sounded like he was a vampire hunter or some sort of quaint skiing village in the Pyrenees?


----------



## atbalfour

Kerr said:


> Celtic have a better record in European games with English teams than vice versa. Yet we keep getting told how inferior we are.
> 
> We wouldn't struggle in the Championship. I also have no doubt given the same financial backing that's in the EPL we would have no issues establishing ourselves at a high level reasonably quickly.


Probably because English teams are known to play second string XIs in the Europa League (look at Arsenal, Spurs, Utd) whereas Celtic have such an easy ride domestically they can prepare for each game like a cup final.

The closing gap I referenced was pre Gerrard vs. current. Look at league standings and head to head results and it's impossible to disagree.


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> Have we? I don't remember. I do recall discussing Chris Killen with someone in the past but I'd not made the link that was with yourself?
> 
> Who was that Dutch guy you used to have? His name sounded like he was a vampire hunter or some sort of quaint skiing village in the Pyrenees?


100% you. Nobody else would ever mention Chris Killen and football in the same sentence.

Jan Vennegoor of Hesselink?



atbalfour said:


> Probably because English teams are known to play second string XIs in the Europa League (look at Arsenal, Spurs, Utd) whereas Celtic have such an easy ride domestically they can prepare for each game like a cup final.
> 
> The closing gap I referenced was pre Gerrard vs. current. Look at league standings and head to head results and it's impossible to disagree.


Have a look at most of the games Celtic have played English teams in the Champions league and Europa League. They aren't resting players other than Man City in the meaningless return game. The 3-3 draw was their first team and showed the rest of England how to play Man City as they were hammering everyone at that time.

Playing in the Scottish League with weaker teams is a hindrance. We play one style of football in Scotland and aren't prepared to play the way we have to in Europe.

I've no idea why people are so determined to bash Scottish football. Even when it comes to Scotland v England Some of the games have been really competitive. Harry Kane and England didn't exactly celebrate his last minute equaliser at Hampden as a meaningless goal, or relief rescuing a draw against a poor team. Yet we keep getting told it only matters to us.


----------



## wayne451

wayne451 said:


> Who was that Dutch guy you used to have? His name sounded like he was a vampire hunter or some sort of quaint skiing village in the Pyrenees?


Vennegoor of Hesselink. :lol: That name always made me chuckle for some reason. I bet he was signed as a social experiment? Club shops charge per letter, so trying to get a Scotsman to pay for that on the back of a shirt would be a ballsy move and I'm so tight I squeak when I walk.


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> Vennegoor of Hesselink. :lol: That name always made me chuckle for some reason. I bet he was signed as a social experiment? Club shops charge per letter, so trying to get a Scotsman to pay for that on the back of a shirt would be a ballsy move and I'm so tight I squeak when I walk.


He was a decent player, but his form did drop before we released him. He was a Dutch international.


----------



## Brian1612

atbalfour said:


> Probably because English teams are known to play second string XIs in the Europa League (look at Arsenal, Spurs, Utd) whereas Celtic have such an easy ride domestically they can prepare for each game like a cup final.
> 
> The closing gap I referenced was pre Gerrard vs. current. Look at league standings and head to head results and it's impossible to disagree.


Where is this progression you speak off? If anything the gap is getting bigger after Gerrards initial introduction to Scottish Football. The media like making out he's doing well but he's won absolutely nothing. As I've already mentioned, had the league been played out the gap would have been 20+ points. COVID-19 has kept Gerrard in a job after there total collapse post winter break. He lost the players at that point as well after throwing them under the bus.

2017/18 - gap of 12 points
2018/19 - gap of 9 points
2019/20 - gap of 13 points with 8 games left.

Well worth noting that celtic fans weren't happy with how we performed in 2017 or 2018 & Rangers still couldn't get near us despite Celtic underperforming for both seasons. Surprisingly I think we are now a better team under Lennon than we were under Rodgers.




























Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

Brian1612 said:


> Where is this progression you speak off? If anything the gap is getting bigger after Gerrards initial introduction to Scottish Football. The media like making out he's doing well but he's won absolutely nothing. As I've already mentioned, had the league been played out the gap would have been 20+ points. COVID-19 has kept Gerrard in a job after there total collapse post winter break. He lost the players at that point as well after throwing them under the bus.
> 
> 2017/18 - gap of 12 points
> 2018/19 - gap of 9 points
> 2019/20 - gap of 13 points with 8 games left.
> 
> Well worth noting that celtic fans weren't happy with how we performed in 2017 or 2018 & Rangers still couldn't get near us despite Celtic underperforming for both seasons. Surprisingly I think we are now a better team under Lennon than we were under Rodgers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


The thing is we always seem to play at the level needed to win and not much more. Rodgers' first season there was a determination to win every game. That's why the gap was 30 points and we had 106 points.

Even when Aberdeen were finishing second the table stayed close for most of the season. It was only when the team got a kick up the backside did they lift their game and then ease off to the title. The same happened again this season. The league was over and everyone knew it.

Coronavirus did save Gerrard's job. The vast majority of Rangers fans wanted him out. The crowd at their last game against Hamilton told a story.

No idea what will happen next year. It's going to be odd. I'm hoping we don't sell Edouard and can sign Forster permanently. Lawwell will be reluctant to spend money until/if he has to.


----------



## wayne451

Brian1612 said:


> Where is this progression you speak off? If anything the gap is getting bigger after Gerrards initial introduction to Scottish Football. The media like making out he's doing well but he's won absolutely nothing. As I've already mentioned, had the league been played out the gap would have been 20+ points. COVID-19 has kept Gerrard in a job after there total collapse post winter break. He lost the players at that point as well after throwing them under the bus.
> 
> 2017/18 - gap of 12 points
> 2018/19 - gap of 9 points
> 2019/20 - gap of 13 points with 8 games left.
> 
> Well worth noting that celtic fans weren't happy with how we performed in 2017 or 2018 & Rangers still couldn't get near us despite Celtic underperforming for both seasons. Surprisingly I think we are now a better team under Lennon than we were under Rodgers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Personally I would class that as a very flawed analysis but each to their own.

To mark a points difference between two dynamic things isn't a very stable way to measure progress, as potentially that could reduce just by 1 of those things regressing by a lesser amount than the other. You're also trying to use an incomplete season.

To use your timescales;

17/18 they got 70 points from 38 games and Gerrard was not in charge. That's 1.842 points per game to 3dp.

18/19 they got 78 points from 38 games and Gerrard was in charge. That's 2.053 points per game to 3dp.

19/20 they've so far got 67 points from 29 games and Gerrard is in charge. That's 2.310 points per game to 3dp.

So, in summary, during Gerrards tenure he's improved the points per game from 1.842 to 2.310, or to put it another way he's improved their results by 25.4% in less than 2 seasons. That's progress and improvement no matter how you dress it up. 
:thumb:


----------



## nbray67

Hey!!!

Since when did my thread turn into the ''How sh1te is the SPL'' thread??? :lol::lol::lol:

I only wanted to rub it into Utd fans when we finally lifted the PL.
Well, Danwel, but he hasn't bit despite being active every now and then.

Now it's been taken over by the Jocks and Wayne to argue about Rangers and Celtic.


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> Personally I would class that as a very flawed analysis but each to their own.
> 
> To mark a points difference between two dynamic things isn't a very stable way to measure progress, as potentially that could reduce just by 1 of those things regressing by a lesser amount than the other. You're also trying to use an incomplete season.
> 
> To use your timescales;
> 
> 17/18 they got 70 points from 38 games and Gerrard was not in charge. That's 1.842 points per game to 3dp.
> 
> 18/19 they got 78 points from 38 games and Gerrard was in charge. That's 2.053 points per game to 3dp.
> 
> 19/20 they've so far got 67 points from 29 games and Gerrard is in charge. That's 2.310 points per game to 3dp.
> 
> So, in summary, during Gerrards tenure he's improved the points per game from 1.842 to 2.310, or to put it another way he's improved their results by 25.4% in less than 2 seasons. That's progress and improvement no matter how you dress it up.
> :thumb:


Rangers are 8 points better off than they were at the same stage last season. Celtic were 10 points better off. The actual gap between the teams had increased and we are still way off the pace we could/should be setting.

The other issue is this season Rangers had a total collapse. They were getting beat off all the worst teams in the league and looked totally lost. Their star player was overweight and disinterested. Lambogate and translategate wouldn't have helped. :lol:

People looking from the outside see more than what really happened.

Americans know sod all about football anyway. :lol:


----------



## Kerr

Talking Leicester on Match of the Day just now. They were off form before the lockdown. It's not a new thing. 

It is a bit concerning that Rodgers has an initial impact and things fizzle out.


----------



## wayne451

nbray67 said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> Since when did my thread turn into the ''How sh1te is the SPL'' thread??? :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I only wanted to rub it into Utd fans when we finally lifted the PL.
> Well, Danwel, but he hasn't bit despite being active every now and then.
> 
> Now it's been taken over by the Jocks and Wayne to argue about Rangers and Celtic.


Eh, eh, calm down, calm down.

I'm glad Liverpool won it, although I must say that pretty much everyone I know didn't want them to, even one of my mates who doesn't support anyone (weird concept in itself?).

Liverpool are, in my opinion, the most hated team in the U.K. due to them getting other teams banned for 5 years after Heysal. Teams like Luton and Coventry could have been very different now?

Me? I'm an ABUCAS - Anyone But United (Manchester), City (Manchester) And Stockport.

When I was young and had no real interest in football I 'supported' (I use the term extremely loosely) ManUre as my friends did, I was always more arsed about hockey and tennis. I remember being in infant school and one of my friends kept playing a Brian McClair goal, over and over again on his VHS. Once I got in to football, I grew to hate them more and more. I couldn't even tell you what my friends name at the time was. :lol:


----------



## wayne451

Kerr said:


> Talking Leicester on Match of the Day just now. They were off form before the lockdown. It's not a new thing.
> 
> It is a bit concerning that Rodgers has an initial impact and things fizzle out.


Every team has a slump. You can't point it as anything significant when looking in isolation.

On that basis, Liverpool got beat by Watford just before lockdown. They drew a match just after restart. Would you say that Klopp and Liverpool have fizzled out?


----------



## Kerr

wayne451 said:


> Every team has a slump. You can't point it as anything significant when looking in isolation.
> 
> On that basis, Liverpool got beat by Watford just before lockdown. They drew a match just after restart. Would you say that Klopp and Liverpool have fizzled out?


Rogers nearly won the league with Liverpool. He was sacked after the slump.

His first season with us he had a major impact. The next couple of seasons were lackluster. We were so much better we still won.

Instant impact at Leicester that carried on to this season. They were 2nd and 14 points clear of teams like Man Utd just a few months ago.

Their dip in form isn't a short term blip. It's following previous trends..


----------

